# Bundesliga 24-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Bayer Leverkusen v FC Koln

24/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (25) 
Bayern Munchen v Wolfsburg

25/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (26) 
Bor. Monchengladbach v Karlsruhe

25/10/2008 14:30 BST
  2.15 3.20 3.10 All Bets (25) 
Cottbus v Eintracht Frankfurt

25/10/2008 14:30 BST
  2.15 3.20 3.10 All Bets (24) 
Hannover 96 v Werder Bremen

25/10/2008 14:30 BST
  3.25 3.25 2.05 All Bets (26) 
Schalke 04 v Bielefeld

25/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (26) 
Bor. Dortmund v Hertha Berlin

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.85 3.25 3.90 All Bets (25) 
Hoffenheim v Hamburger SV

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  2.50 3.20 2.55 All Bets (26) 
VfB Stuttgart v Bochum

26/10/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (26)


----------

